# UPDATED: False Report - Metta World Peace to play ball in Finland. (buyout?)



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Seriously...wtf is this ****? He doesnt care anymore. Evidently the only way he would be allowed to do this is for the Lakers to buy him out of his contract. He said he would have signed with us for $1...maybe we can buy him out for $1.


> BallinEurope just received word from Hippo Taatila (via BiE pilgrim father Christophe, now of European Prospects) that Ron Artest may have topped himself in wackiness yet again – and this within a week of the announcement of his imminent name change to Metta World Peace. Reports Taatila:
> 
> “Finland’s top league Korisliiga will witness some serious NBA talent in September 2011, when Los Angeles Lakers forward/multipersonality Ron Artest will join league newcomer LoKoKo Loimaa.
> 
> ...


http://www.ballineurope.com/us-basketball/nba/ron-artest-to-play-in-finland-8745/

:whatever::whatever::whatever:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Metta World Peace to play ball in Finland. (buyout?)*

A link to Ballineurope? You'll believe anything won't you?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Metta World Peace to play ball in Finland. (buyout?)*



R-Star said:


> A link to Ballineurope? You'll believe anything won't you?


Actually there are plenty of links about this to from websites you have heard of...I always try to find the original link and not a story referencing a link.


http://www.hoopsworld.com/Story.asp?story_id=20287
http://aol.sportingnews.com/nba/story/2011-06-28/ron-artest-to-play-pro-hoops-in-finland
http://www.cbssports.com/mcc/blogs/entry/22748484/30295913
http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports....in-finland-thats-one-report-and-it-is-artest/


anything else you want to bitch about?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Metta World Peace to play ball in Finland. (buyout?)*

Screw World Peace!

Wait...dammit.

But seriously, he needs to get his **** together. Focus on playing basketball with the Lakers and enough with this stupid off-season ****. You can do all of that when you're retired.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Metta World Peace to play ball in Finland. (buyout?)*

There is 0 chance of this happening. Ron always says crazy ****. Granted he's always doing crazy **** as well, but this is just idle talk from a guy who's pretty much certifiable.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Metta World Peace to play ball in Finland. (buyout?)*

This brings up a question I have about the lockout. If there is a lockout, then players dont get paid, correct? Then does that mean they are free to go and play for someone who will pay them? Normally, they are under contract to play for a specific team in the NBA, but if that NBA team doesnt pay them, then the team has not lived up to their end of the contract.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Metta World Peace to play ball in Finland. (buyout?)*

^"Ocho Cinco" and "Metta World Peace" agree with you...lol


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Metta World Peace to play ball in Finland. (buyout?)*



elcap15 said:


> This brings up a question I have about the lockout. If there is a lockout, then players dont get paid, correct? Then does that mean they are free to go and play for someone who will pay them? Normally, they are under contract to play for a specific team in the NBA, but if that NBA team doesnt pay them, then the team has not lived up to their end of the contract.


They can yes. Olowakandi made news by playing overseas in 98 after he was drafted first overall.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Metta World Peace to play ball in Finland. (buyout?)*

Interesting. And by playing for another team (abroad), that doesnt void their current NBA contract? Or does it?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Metta World Peace to play ball in Finland. (buyout?)*

His agent has come out and said that it's a false report.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Metta World Peace to play ball in Finland. (buyout?)*



King Sancho Fantastic said:


> His agent has come out and said that it's a false report.


Yeah, its pure bull****. Here is one of DaRizzle's link, updated.

http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports....in-finland-thats-one-report-and-it-is-artest/

And here is the one specifically where the agent says its bull****. Specifically, insurance has not been addressed; therefore, no way MWP can play for Finland or anyone else.

http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports....st’s-agent-says-he-is-not-playing-in-finland/


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Metta World Peace to play ball in Finland. (buyout?)*



elcap15 said:


> Interesting. And by playing for another team (abroad), that doesnt void their current NBA contract? Or does it?


They aren't getting paid for their contract during a work stoppage. So essentially there is no contract to void.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

My last lockout contract question for now:

Does the lockout count as one of the years on a player's contract, or does the lockout just extend the contract by a year?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I wonder just how crazy an Artest/World Peace rumor I could start and still have people believe it and spread it around. I mean what could this guy do that would shock anyone?


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Diable said:


> I wonder just how crazy an Artest/World Peace rumor I could start and still have people believe it and spread it around. I mean what could this guy do that would shock anyone?


Artest is in the Tyson Zone: nothing he does would surprise anyone anymore.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Metta World Peace to play ball in Finland. (buyout?)*



R-Star said:


> A link to Ballineurope? You'll believe anything won't you?


I'm glad this guy is serving his purpose to set us ****ing homers straight. I was about to start a "Fisher for Chris Paul?" thread and then feared R-star's response.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

elcap15 said:


> My last lockout contract question for now:
> 
> Does the lockout count as one of the years on a player's contract, or does the lockout just extend the contract by a year?


It picks up wherever it left. Meaning in two days when they lockout if they don't start playing again until the year 2013 contract picks up as if it was July 1st 2011.



Diable said:


> I wonder just how crazy an Artest/World Peace rumor I could start and still have people believe it and spread it around. I mean what could this guy do that would shock anyone?


I honestly didn't second guess this story one bit because it's Metta Peace (is that official yet?).


----------

